# Forum > News > Help & Support > Report Bugs >  ID verified can't make threads in diablo 3 sell / trade

## btrash

I paid for ID verified so I could post in Diablo 3 sell and trade.

The tag is next to my name now but I still can't make new threads in that forum.

This seems to be a persistent problem as other users in that subthread are complaining about this issue too

----------


## Nekan

Pm Ket, he'll help you with that  :Smile: 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

----------


## btrash

I asked him and been messaging him for this past week and he's either not replying or says its fixed but its not!

----------


## Remus3

Message JD then. imho.
and pm ket again about the issue; he isn't here all the time like the rest of the staff, he manages other business' and if all this fails within 24 -48 hours.. pm KuRIoS and Apoc about the issue.


yes is it bad to go through these hoops... mmhmm.. i'd help if i could but not many get access to fix user profiles and or section restrictions.

----------


## btrash

Alright contacted KuRIoS 

I dissapointed that i have to join through all these hoops for this considering i paid $7

If it was unpaid sure why not, but for a paid service this is disappointing

----------


## btrash

Been 2 weeks and still no response ...
Contacted kurios and nth.. ket .. nth...

Whats happening guys.. are all the admins away ?

----------


## Remus3

we are looking into it, dont worry! ~ KuRIoS ~8 hours ago from this timestamp.. 7 from yours....

" i'd help if i could but *not many* get access to fix user profiles and or section restrictions."

- also the ones that can are looking into it and why it's obviously not doing what they said it to do, and generally it's not a simple switch of - oh usergroup D can post here while a,b,c,e,f,g,h,i can not. if it was a blatant switch on or off.. it was done when they said they fixed it in the sub-thread =/ .. i can't say much else than, *please be patient.*

and 7 hours is hardly 2 weeks.

----------


## Nekan

I guess there is also some kind of bug or wrong priviliges set to donators as if you become donator you automatically can post in D3 and Members Only area where ID verified is needed and when you buy ID verified you can't post there and need to wait for fix from admins  :Smile:

----------


## KuRIoS

> I guess there is also some kind of bug or wrong priviliges set to donators as if you become donator you automatically can post in D3 and Members Only area where ID verified is needed and when you buy ID verified you can't post there and need to wait for fix from admins


that is as intended  :Smile:  with donators. 
It is set to ID-verified users being able to post, but somehow it is not letting them..

----------


## btrash

> we are looking into it, dont worry! ~ KuRIoS ~8 hours ago from this timestamp.. 7 from yours....
> 
> " i'd help if i could but *not many* get access to fix user profiles and or section restrictions."
> 
> - also the ones that can are looking into it and why it's obviously not doing what they said it to do, and generally it's not a simple switch of - oh usergroup D can post here while a,b,c,e,f,g,h,i can not. if it was a blatant switch on or off.. it was done when they said they fixed it in the sub-thread =/ .. i can't say much else than, *please be patient.*
> 
> and 7 hours is hardly 2 weeks.




Thanks for looking into this. To clear things up, I initially messaged KET about this and that was two weeks ago.

Thanks for looking into this. I'm surprised because a lot of other ID verified users are posting in that forum and its not working for me :| .. I'm wondering how that got fixed for the other users

at least someone is looking into this now.

----------


## Nekan

> Thanks for looking into this. To clear things up, I initially messaged KET about this and that was two weeks ago.
> 
> Thanks for looking into this. I'm surprised because a lot of other ID verified users are posting in that forum and its not working for me :| .. I'm wondering how that got fixed for the other users
> 
> at least someone is looking into this now.


Well I got my fixed by... donating to forum support  :Smile:

----------


## btrash

lol i donated to them by getting id verified :P

but i gues syou mean the donator

----------


## Nekan

Donating and buying service like ID verify is two different things  :Wink:

----------


## btrash

Is Ket away and that's why things arn't getting sorted?

----------


## KuRIoS

> Is Ket away and that's why things arn't getting sorted?


Post your thread in one of the other trade sections , *PM the link TO ME* and I will move it to the D3 section

----------


## btrash

thanks kurios

You seem to be the man to contact :P ++

----------

